# talonaje - captación



## soy-yo

Hola,
Acabo de encontrar esto:

MUJERES QUE EN SU DESARROLLO FUERON VIOLADAS, ULTRAJADAS O LASTIMADAS SEXUALMENTE  POR LO CUAL AL SER RECHAZADAS POR EL RESTO DE LA POBLACIÓN, SE DEDICAN COMO COMÚNMENTE MUCHOS LE DENOMINAN, AL *TALONAJE*, Y UNA VEZ ESTANDO DENTRO DE ESTA  RED DE PROSTITUCIÓN, ....

No sé si *TALONAJE* se puede traducir por "captación de cliente".
Quisiera saber tambien si hay otra palabra por "captación de cliente", seguro que sí. (aquí se dice "racolage")

Tambien si se usa en Espana "talonaje". Es que no sé quién lo ha escrito, ni de dónde viene. ¿Dónde se usa?

Claro que lo sabemos que "talonaje" (talonnage) pertenece al mundo del rugby.

¿A cuántas paginas vamos a llegar con eso? Oye, que no es para divertirme, ¡Es para un *trabajo*!

Gracias


----------



## yserien

No viene ese término en ningún diccionario de español ; así, de pronto,me viene a la mente la palabra francesa "talonnage",que sería algo así como trote de caballos, el ruido que hacen los cascos...voy a documentarme mejor.(O a ver si alguien tiene una respuesta)


----------



## Domtom

> LASTIMADAS SEXUALMENTE POR LO CUAL AL SER RECHAZADAS POR EL RESTO DE LA POBLACIÓN, SE DEDICAN COMO COMÚNMENTE MUCHOS LE DENOMINAN, AL *TALONAJE*, Y UNA VEZ ESTANDO DENTRO DE ESTA RED DE PROSTITUCIÓN ...
> 
> No sé si *TALONAJE* se puede traducir por "captación de cliente".
> Quisiera saber tambien si hay otra palabra por "captación de cliente" [...]
> 
> También si se usa en España "talonaje". Es que no sé quién lo ha escrito, ni de dónde viene. ¿Dónde se usa?


De momento contesto a la última pregunta. Yo es la 1ª vez que oigo la palabra _talonaje_/_ge._ No sé dónde puede existir esa palabra, si existe. En un primer golpe, me evoca la palabra "talón", que esta sí existe, pero que no sé si guarda relación, ni que sea figurada.



soy-yo said:


> Quisiera saber también si hay otra palabra para "captación de cliente"


 
_engatusamiento._


----------



## Tximeleta123

Domtom said:


> _engatusamiento._


 
¡Qué bonita palabra! 

Otra:

"*Camelar*"

Ojo con la variante en _caló_ porque toma un significado algo diferente al usado habitualmente. Sería:enamorar, amar, querer.

Saludos


----------



## soy-yo

Gracias DomTom,

Pero me parece que "engatusamiento" o "camelar" según he visto no corresponde aquí. Parecen muy "suave".

Como lo has comprendido con lo de "captación de la gente", lo que quiero traducir es la palabra "racoler" "racolage" que se aplica solamente a las prostitutas que atraen a los hombres. El WR lo traduce por "captación de la gente". Me sorprende que no haya otra.

Puede haber "racolage passif" o sea que *ellas *esperan, y "racolage actif" cuando  *ellas *se dirigen a los hombres. 

Yo pensaba que "talonaje" podía ser esta palabra pero parece que nadie la conoce excepto él del blog.

¿Se podría decir?
La prostituta está camelando en la calle.
La prostituta está galanteando en la calle.
y tampoco
La prostituta está captando a la gente !!!!!

y aquí se dice : elle racole, elle fait du racolage.

También se dice de alguien que "il fait du racolage" (trata de recuperar a la gente para que vote por él) por ejemplo


----------



## Domtom

Se dice que las prostitutas _hacen la calle_.


----------



## soy-yo

Muchas gracias DomTom,

Al menos ahora tengo una expresión.

¿Conoces la canción de Manu Chao y el último clip? : Me llaman calle (bien bonita). Es que mañana tengo que hablar de la canción, por eso necesitaba vocabulario (de la calle).

Ah ! Aquí se dice : elles font le trottoir (la calle está reservada a los coches pero las aceras son anchas)

y buscando trottoir (tenía una duda entre acera y vereda) acabo de encontrar "hacer la calle" pero todavia no es una traducción de "racoler" ou "racolage"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Se dice *levantar *clientes.


----------



## Domtom

Víctor Pérez said:


> Se dice *levantar *clientes.


 
No lo había oído nunca.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Domtom said:


> No lo había oído nunca.



Cuando yo te digo que WR es una fuente inagotable de conocimiento...


----------



## Domtom

Más:

_La prostituta solicita_ _a los clientes._


----------



## soy-yo

_La prostituta solicita_ _a los clientes. Muy bien_

_¿Y dónde en el WR lo encontraste "levantar"? Victor, o ¿lo sabías antes? o ¿Tienes buena memoria? _


----------



## Víctor Pérez

soy-yo said:


> _La prostituta solicita_ _a los clientes. Muy bien_
> 
> _¿Y dónde en el WR lo encontraste "levantar"? Victor, o ¿lo sabías antes? o ¿Tienes buena memoria? _



El diablo sabe más por viejo que por diablo


----------



## soy-yo

Y con esto (que no tiene exacta traducción en francés), vamos a dormir.

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

soy-yo said:


> Y con esto (que no tiene exacta traducción en francés)



* Et sur ce*


----------



## Domtom

soy-yo said:


> AL SER RECHAZADAS POR EL RESTO DE LA POBLACIÓN, SE DEDICAN COMO COMÚNMENTE MUCHOS LE DENOMINAN, AL *TALONAJE*, Y UNA VEZ ESTANDO DENTRO DE ESTA RED DE PROSTITUCIÓN, ....
> 
> No sé si *TALONAJE* se puede traducir por "captación de cliente".


 
Creo que ya tengo la solución del problema  .

Probablemente este chico que escribió este comentario en un blog acerca del debate político sobre la prostitución, era sudamericano. Resulta que en Ecuador y México existe una palabra vulgar, y es _*talonear*_. Si una persona _*talonea*_, significa que practica la prostitución callejera. Posiblemente (no lo sé), en esos países, pueden decir también *"talonaje"* (aunque no esté recogido en el DRAE): *"talonaje"* , de _*talonear*_, es decir, *"dedicarse al talonaje"* sería *talonear*.

Me justifico con esto que he encontrado, y fijaros especialmente en el punto 6:

*talonear.* (De _talón_1). *1. *tr._ And._,_ Arg._,_ Bol._,_ Chile_,_ Ec._,_ Méx._ y_ Ur._ Dicho de un jinete: Incitar a la caballería, picándola con los talones. *2. *tr._ El Salv._ Seguir a alguien muy de cerca. *3. *intr. coloq. Andar a pie con mucha prisa y diligencia. *4. *intr._ Chile._ Saludar golpeando los talones entre sí. *5. *intr._ Ec._ y_ Méx._ *trabajar* (‖ ocuparse). *6. *intr. vulg._ Ec._ y_ Méx. _Practicar la prostitución callejera.

REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA: *Diccionario de la lengua española. *Espasa-Calpe, Madrid, vigésima segunda edición, 2001, (XI + 1181 a 2368) páginas. Tomo h/z, página 2128.


Si _dedicarse al talonaje_ es lo que he explicado, entonces otro modo de decirlo es, _hacer la calle._
_-_


----------



## soy-yo

Hola DomTom 
Te agradezco mucho la respuesta así como la correcciones. 

Hola Victor ,

Cuando yo decía que no tenia un traducción exacta *al *francés, hablaba del refrán. Algunos lo traduce por "Ce n'est pas au vieux singe que l'on apprend à faire des grimaces" pero no me parece que corresponde.

Entonces "talonear" debe venir de "talón", porque las prostitutas siempre están caminando en la calle.


----------



## Domtom

soy-yo said:


> Entonces "talonear" debe venir de "talón", porque las prostitutas siempre están caminando en la calle.


 
Nada descabellada esta sospecha, quiero decir, que posiblemente sí.

(No viene a cuento, pero no olvidemos que _talonear_ es vulgar según el DRAE.)


----------



## soy-yo

Y en WR "talonear" significa "caminar rápido"


----------

